# LOW CARB ENGLISH MUFFIN



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

*English Muffin (2 minutes microwave)
*
1 (86g) serving:
*Per Serving *
349 kcal
2.6g Carbohydrate
6.8g Fibre
32g Fat
4g Saturated fat
230mg Sodium

*Ingredients *
1 Egg
1 Tablespoon water
1 Tablespoon olive or coconut oil  - or oil of your choosing
1 Heaped tablespoon  (30g) ground almonds
1 Heaped tablespoon  (20g) golden flax seed  (Milled)
3/4 Teaspoon baking powder
1 Pinch sea salt
Optional : 1 teaspoon of seeds such as chia seeds

*Method *
1. Whisk egg with olive oil and water
2. Whisk in remaining ingredients
3. Pour mixture into a ramekin
4. Microwave on HIGH for 2 minutes or until the muffin feels firm to the touch
5. Leave to cool
6. Slice horizontally - toast or fill with your favourite ingredients

ENJOY!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

Are they Chia seeds?  LOL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Are they Chia seeds?  LOL


Haha! Yes! Predicted text I think is the culprit there!!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Are they Chia seeds?  LOL


Thanks tw


----------



## Radders (Mar 27, 2017)

wirralass said:


> 1 (86g) Serving:
> *Per Serving*
> 349 kcal
> 2.6 Carbohydrate
> ...


I am looking forward to trying these. Are they of a bready consistency? I must admit the method has me a little puzzled as I am not sure how to whisk an egg in a ramekin without spilling it!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 27, 2017)

Radders said:


> I am looking forward to trying these. Are they of a bready consistency? I must admit the method has me a little puzzled as I am not sure how to whisk an egg in a ramekin without spilling it!


We have a mini whisk that would work I suppose but might get a bit messy the more ingredients you add haha, use a wee milk frother lol x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

I love the way your brain works Radders.  Doesn't everyone know to beat an egg, that you first have to arrange a race with it?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes I see where you're coming from on that point @Radders - I  don't suppose it really matters which receptacle we use in which to whisk the egg so long as the said ingredients are all whisked together  then pour the mixture into a ramekin - easy peasy - as the title of this thread says in the singular *muffin* not *muffins* - so the recipe implies its for making just one single muffin!!!  Have fun making your one & only single muffin!!


----------



## Radders (Mar 27, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Yes I see where you're coming from on that point @Radders - I  don't suppose it really matters which receptacle we use in which to whisk the egg so long as the said ingredients are all whisked together  then pour the mixture into a ramekin - easy peasy - as the title of this thread says in the singular *muffin* not *muffins* - so the recipe implies its for making just one single muffin!!!  Have fun making your one & only single muffin!!


I hadn't noticed that! Have you tried it? Was it good?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

Radders said:


> I hadn't noticed that! Have you tried it? Was it good?


TBH Rodders I haven't tried it as yet but looking forward to having a crack of the whip!


----------



## Radders (Mar 28, 2017)

wirralass said:


> TBH Rodders I haven't tried it as yet but looking forward to having a crack of the whip!


Please post a review: I much prefer trying something if someone else recommends it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 28, 2017)

Radders said:


> Please post a review: I much prefer trying something if someone else recommends it!


I will once I've bought the ingredients!


----------



## Browser (Mar 29, 2017)

wirralass said:


> 1 (86g) Serving:
> *Per Serving*
> 349 kcal
> 2.6 Carbohydrate
> ...



Just had one with butter and a large slice of tomato on each half. Along with a plate of Celery, Kale and onion soup. Tasty lunch. 

I used brown Linseeds ( milled ) instead of flax seed. I also added a teaspoon of roughly ground pumpkin seeds.
This might have altered the carb. content, although I think the original 2.6 carbs. might be a bit conservative...... anyway, it was tasty.


----------



## Radders (Mar 29, 2017)

Browser said:


> Just had one with butter and a large slice of tomato on each half. Along with a plate of Celery, Kale and onion soup. Tasty lunch.
> 
> I used brown Linseeds ( milled ) instead of flax seed. I also added a teaspoon of roughly ground pumpkin seeds.
> This might have altered the carb. content, although I think the original 2.6 carbs. might be a bit conservative...... anyway, it was tasty.


I thought linseeds and flaxseeds were the same thing! Glad you liked it. Acid test question is will you be making it again?


----------



## Browser (Mar 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> I thought linseeds and flaxseeds were the same thing! Glad you liked it. Acid test question is will you be making it again?



Definitely, so quick and easy. Also it might be worth adapting the recipe with other ingdredients.  Don't know my Lin from my flax.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 30, 2017)

Seriously considering making this for breakfast to have with my mackerel fillets.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Seriously considering making this for breakfast to have with my mackerel fillets.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, done it.  Turned out perfect & very tasty.  Will deffo make again.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, done it.  Turned out perfect & very tasty.  Will deffo make again.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 30, 2017)

Is there an alternative to linseed/flaxseed, cause like Tom Kerridge's Almond bread I find the taste of linseed quite revolting (memories of cricket bats and my wife says hockey sticks).


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


>


@Mark Parrott 
Pop one in the post for me please Mark


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 31, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Is there an alternative to linseed/flaxseed, cause like Tom Kerridge's Almond bread I find the taste of linseed quite revolting (memories of cricket bats and my wife says hockey sticks).


You could just try it without.  Maybe add more flour to make it less egg like.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 31, 2017)

I can't stand flax either, though I find golden flax meal isn't too nasty.
I've tried something like this off the Atkins website:
https://www.atkins.com/recipes/almond-muffin-in-a-minute/629
Uses just almond rather than flaxseed and is made in a mug. You can add chocolate powder or various spices to vary it. I quite like allspice and ginger.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2018)

Giving this thread a bump for you folk to try


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 18, 2018)

This really is the best thing ever!  I used this recipe to make a pizza base last night.  Just doubled the ingredients and baked in a cake tin.  I should've omitted the baking powder as it did rise a bit.


----------



## Browser (Mar 18, 2018)

I had forgotten this. Had another go, replacing the flaxseed with coconut flour And added a couple of teaspoons of pumpkin seeds.

I also tried halving the egg quantity and adding a few tablespoons of milk, a bit more coconut flour and a few raisins, plus a teaspoonful of sugar substitute. 

With the rest of the egg, I made another with a spoonful of cocoa powder and some chopped walnuts and almonds again with added sugar substitute.

They don’t have the airy moisture of conventional muffins but are quite edible.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2018)

Will give them a go.


----------

